# My band's new music video. Check it out!



## Nitrobattery (Jan 15, 2015)

We released our first album in late May of 2014 and this is our second video in support of it. The shots were compiled from 3-4 gigs in 2014. No label or financial backing, just guys having fun.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow that's so cool! How did you get all the professional footage? Ala what camera did you use? The quality is very nice. And I like the song!


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jan 21, 2015)

guitarfan85 said:


> Wow that's so cool! How did you get all the professional footage? Ala what camera did you use? The quality is very nice. And I like the song!




Thanks! Our friend Jim Rotundo from R12 Media was kind enough to help us out for a fraction of what he's worth. 

R12Media.com |


----------



## Forrest_H (Jan 21, 2015)

I dig this! I like your guys' sound


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 22, 2015)

I really enjoyed that song and the video is well put together.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 24, 2015)

sick stuff


----------



## totalnewb (Jan 24, 2015)

I cannot play it because I don't use Flash, is there a way to search it on Youtube? If it's hosted there.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Your singer is really solid! I don't hear that many dudes singing cleans (and good cleans at that) over metal now, so it's refreshing to hear! I dig it!


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jan 24, 2015)

totalnewb said:


> I cannot play it because I don't use Flash, is there a way to search it on Youtube? If it's hosted there.



The band is Into Shadow and the video is 'Haunted Steps'. We also have another video up for our song 'Wander'.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jan 24, 2015)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> Your singer is really solid! I don't hear that many dudes singing cleans (and good cleans at that) over metal now, so it's refreshing to hear! I dig it!



Thanks!


----------



## Tanttu (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounding great! Have to agree with others, the singer is good and fits the band nicely. Keep it up!


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome stuff, man!


P.S. Nice Schecter 
P.P.S. Might wanna fix the last link in the description


----------



## pwsusi (Feb 1, 2015)

Very well done. Great tune...I really dig your sound.


----------



## magnus0re (Feb 4, 2015)

Sounds good
where is the seven string guitars? , just kidding. 

rock on


----------



## jeb (Feb 4, 2015)

Dear god!! I do not reply often but I have to !! You guys are really solid!! You got I new fan here!!!! Good riffs, awesome song!! The vocals and harmonies are incredible!

Jeb


----------



## BEADGBE7 (Feb 4, 2015)

man, your singer has great voice too, powerful and not to whining


----------



## Nitrobattery (Feb 4, 2015)

TauSigmaNova said:


> Awesome stuff, man!
> 
> 
> P.S. Nice Schecter
> P.P.S. Might wanna fix the last link in the description



Thanks for spotting that!

The Hellraiser Extreme is my main live guitar. I can't get over how well made they are. Even compared to my more expensive stuff it totally holds its own.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Feb 4, 2015)

jeb said:


> Dear god!! I do not reply often but I have to !! You guys are really solid!! You got I new fan here!!!! Good riffs, awesome song!! The vocals and harmonies are incredible!
> 
> Jeb



Thanks man!


----------



## Bodes (Feb 5, 2015)

Still diggin' this album, and put it in my top 3 for 2014 on the SSO thread.

One album that the missus can sit through without bitchin' at me in the car!

*adds imaginary rep to nitrobattery*


----------



## Nitrobattery (Feb 5, 2015)

Bodes said:


> Still diggin' this album, and put it in my top 3 for 2014 on the SSO thread.
> 
> One album that the missus can sit through without bitchin' at me in the car!
> 
> *adds imaginary rep to nitrobattery*



That's so awesome to hear. Really, thanks man


----------



## Nitrobattery (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's a quick play-through of another tune.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 9, 2015)

Man your vocalist can really sing! I love this


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 24, 2015)

I dig this!

Whats your band name? I live Binghamton and have a feeling I have never heard of your guys...sadly...


----------



## rochesterbox (Feb 24, 2015)

I would you guys live. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Feb 25, 2015)

cwhitey2 said:


> I dig this!
> 
> Whats your band name? I live Binghamton and have a feeling I have never heard of your guys...sadly...



Hey! We're called Into Shadow. 

You can check us out below 

www.facebook.com/intoshadow

https://www.youtube.com/user/intoshadowofficial/videos

Into Shadow Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------

